# Obama anti drill video



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.breitbart.com/big-government ... rom-a-jet/

I am all for drilling, but I'm also for protecting the environment. We can have both. On the presidential jet recently Obama made an anti drilling video. Yes, the guy who takes credit for all the oil we are getting out of the ground in the United States. He can't stop it on private land, but he sure tries to stop it on public land.

As you watch this video keep in mind the oil companies only want to drill on one or two percent of the area, I forget, but I know it's not over two percent. Also keep in mind they want to drill on the coastal plain, not up in the mountains or along pristine streams. The video of course shows those things, but Obama mentions the coastal plain. Your supposed to watch the pretty pictures and not catch his words.


----------

